# I scored today!



## happy appy (Feb 18, 2013)

I've been looking for a pony cart for my husband to drive now that he is getting interested. Well this morning I was emailed about a training cart for sale 20 minutes away. Went and took a look and bought it on the spot. Only $100!

My great high didn't end there. Early afternoon a woman emailed me about a 4 wheel cart she had for sale. It came with small horse and pony shafts. One tire needs replacing and one clip on the horse shafts is broken and needs replacing. The paint is a little chipped too but not in horrible condition by far. Well it turns out to be a Jerald Devon Pony Viceroy! I got it for $500 and they met me half way on the road to their place! Instead of a 7 hour return trip it was only 3.5! Woot! Woot! great cart day for me!

Pictures will come when I have a chance. I go to school full time right now and then work after school so it will be the weekend before I get them unless hubby takes some in the day light for me.


----------



## Dreamer (Feb 18, 2013)

Awesome. You did have a great day.


----------



## Rhondaalaska (Feb 18, 2013)

Wow you did good

two carts and great prices

Way to go


----------



## happy appy (Feb 19, 2013)

Here are some crappy pictures of one cart.











I took them when I got home from work in the dark. It is sitting in one of the hay buildings and the kids have already dropped some hay on it from feed tonight. The 2 sets of shafts are sitting on top of the hay. It never came with a seat cushion but I can find something for hubby it sit on.


----------



## Peggy Porter (Feb 21, 2013)

Tina- tell Al to drive it like you stole it, cause you did! The viceroy sells new for 10 times what you paid for it! And two sets of shafts. Great buy! If I am not mistaken, the seat pad is just a tufted cushion that is not attached to the seat (maybe velcroed to the back or sides) I can't wait to see photos of him driving.


----------



## Renolizzie (Feb 22, 2013)

Wow, that is one snazzy cart.


----------



## crisco41 (Feb 22, 2013)

nice!! wish i could find a good deal like that on a cart, congrads


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Feb 22, 2013)

Am green......


----------

